# Help on a Small and tricky lot



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Guys im new on the site just started posting today! Been plowing for a couple years. I'd like to get your thoughts on this lot. Total area is a half acre. Areas circled in yellow dead end at access doors so snow must be pushed/back dragged out. Also has a sunken loading dock which seems like a headache. All snow must be pushed to a stone lot off the right side of the pic. The owner of the business is an existing lawn/landscape customer of mine(his home) that just asked about a quote for his business. Its only 5mins from my shop and on the way to other jobs. It seems like a rather difficult/time consuming job to take on but at the same time its an existing customer and very close by. Any input on time/pricing/headache factor would be much appreciated!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

What type of equipment are you using here?


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

SnowGuy73;1699086 said:


> What type of equipment are you using here?


At the moment an f250 ext cab long bed with 8' western pro. Will be ordering wings shortly ESPECIALLY if I take on this job.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know that I would even want it if you have to carry all snow off the property. Can't tell how large the complex is though. An acre of blacktop?


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Half acre of pavement. Snow would get pushed to the stone area. I'm sure a skidder would be ideal with all the back dragging, turning around, pushing that needs to be done. But with a long bed pickup I have no idea what kind of time this would take. On the plus side they aren't super picky.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Basically I know what I would charge for this amount of area. I do a place 5 mins from this lot that is slightly bigger but wide open and im able to push the snow any where I want. I get $275 to push up to 4" which includes about 200' of sidewalk(snowblow) and 3 small sets of stairs(shovel). So I guess my question is based on those figures could you give me an idea of what would be reasonable to charge for something with this amount of difficulty? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

pdreibels;1699093 said:


> At the moment an f250 ext cab long bed with 8' western pro. Will be ordering wings shortly ESPECIALLY if I take on this job.


You're going to want a skid loader with a kage if you have to move all the snow off site.

An 8 foot plow with wings just isn't going to be efficient for this type of job.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Its not going off site. Just has to be pushed all the way to the right side. And I understand a skid loader would be ideal but how is it justifiable to have a dedicated loader for this small lot? especially since I don't have 1 to begin with! :crying::crying:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

pdreibels;1699174 said:


> Its not going off site. Just has to be pushed all the way to the right side. And I understand a skid loader would be ideal but how is it justifiable to have a dedicated loader for this small lot? especially since I don't have 1 to begin with! :crying::crying:


Well in that case, only you know how long its going to take you to plow it, and only you know what you need to charge to make money on it.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Darn and I thought this was gonna be helpful... :salute:


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunken loading docks suck big time. Order up some tire chains, you'll want them.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

pdreibels;1699093 said:


> At the moment an f250 ext cab long bed with 8' western pro. Will be ordering wings shortly ESPECIALLY if I take on this job.


With your set up even with wings you don't have I couldn't tell you the time frame and what to charge

If I was doing it here with what I would put on that lot looks like a 30 min job or less.My base price be around 75-100 and go up from there.

If I only had a straight plow with out wings I wouldn't bid on lots like that.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

mnglocker;1699215 said:


> Sunken loading docks suck big time. Order up some tire chains, you'll want them.


Fortunately its only a 3ft drop.

But thanks for the input guys. I guess ill do my best at figuring out a price and add in a little for the pita factor. If they'll pay what I need then great! if not then all I'll be missing is that extra pita!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

pdreibels;1699174 said:


> Its not going off site. Just has to be pushed all the way to the right side.


Isnt the right side of the lot the entrance?

Difficult when your only showing the lot and not the surrounding area. And for the future. Don't take pics of your computer screen with your phone, just do a screen shot.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Triton2286;1699688 said:


> Isnt the right side of the lot the entrance?
> 
> Difficult when your only showing the lot and not the surrounding area. And for the future. Don't take pics of your computer screen with your phone, just do a screen shot.[/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't type in the address. Just locate it on your own. You know where it is.

And not showing it from fear of the competition swooping in on you is tough no matter what you do these days.

I'm good at finding places using Google earth. There's a chance that this place is in the same town as the one on your profile and if so it wouldn't take me too long to find it just using aerial images.

Just saying


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not even close to knowing about bidding for snow plowing as I just have a truck and a plow (04 GMC Sierra 2500HD Ext cab long box 7.5 Meyer plow) BUT for the area you have to back drag is it really that big of deal? Can't you just back drag that area turn around and push it out? I'm sure a V-Plow would be better but really use what you have for equipment and if you upgrade later then do so.

I'd say bid $300 a push on a 3" trigger. Little less to push in the end. Do you have to salt this lot? If you have to salt then I'd bump it to $350. Or bid even higher and see if the customer comes back with a different number? You might be able to negotiate as he's already a customer for landscaping. 

Your other lot is $275 but it's wide open and yes there are sidewalks too... This lot will be a pita so the price difference is to accommodate the extra time you might be there. 

Again, I'm not even close to knowing about bidding for plowing so if I'm in left field sorry  BUT you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Cant talk about price but would probably take you 45 minutes with plowing and salting. That's without wings and just a straight blade. That's my guesstimate but you are the only one who knows how much snow you can move in what time frame. Bump your price up do to the PITA factor and see what they say.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

Fantastic;1699872 said:


> I'm not even close to knowing about bidding for snow plowing as I just have a truck and a plow (04 GMC Sierra 2500HD Ext cab long box 7.5 Meyer plow) BUT for the area you have to back drag is it really that big of deal? Can't you just back drag that area turn around and push it out? I'm sure a V-Plow would be better but really use what you have for equipment and if you upgrade later then do so.
> 
> I'd say bid $300 a push on a 3" trigger. Little less to push in the end. Do you have to salt this lot? If you have to salt then I'd bump it to $350. Or bid even higher and see if the customer comes back with a different number? You might be able to negotiate as he's already a customer for landscaping.
> 
> ...


$300 is actually the number I've had in my head. I plan on doing what you said about the back drag, turn around, push out method. But with those areas being somewhat dog-legged and between buildings it really is gonna be a workout manuevering around. My gut is telling me an hr-hr 15 to clear it nicely. Salting is on an as needed basis and will be priced separately.


----------

